# Hello



## RAB (Jul 3, 2020)

I'm Rob

I have just traded in my A4 Avant for a 2019 coupe 40TFSI s-tronic, which I hopefully collection Tuesday.

I look forward to speaking to you all. I have had a look around and it seems a great forum to be part of.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Rob, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## RAB (Jul 3, 2020)

Thanks for the welcome


----------



## Domparrott (Mar 3, 2019)

Welcome, looking forward to seeing pics


----------

